# I'm Looking for a LipGloss or Lipstick that will show up this color as on Nia Long



## chocolatesauce (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I absolutely LOVE Nia Long and I try to emulate her makeup and style (I know, pathetic). lol. Does anyone have any EARTHLY idea what lipstick/lipgloss she is wearing in these pics? I've noticed its one of her staple shades and it wears so beautifully on her skin tone. Being that we are about the same skintone, I was wondering if any had any recommendations for a lipshade that's the same as the one she's wearing in the pics below?


----------



## dcmo (Nov 16, 2008)

I may be totally off but what about Oh Baby?


----------



## sexxered (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dcmo* 

 
_I may be totally off but what about Oh Baby?_

 
That's what I was thinking!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Siss + Oyster girl looks close to this on me, I think ...I wear it alot...below is a picture 

http://specktra.net/f166/back-yester...utrals-119281/


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd def recommend 'Oh Baby' too.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hate to say it but I looks like Oh Baby. Or Sinnamon?


----------



## studiosila (Nov 17, 2008)

Del Rio lipstick layered with chai lip glass?


----------



## MsSophisticate (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not sure what the MAC equivalancies are for the photos you posted but I don't think she's wearing MAC.  If your interested in a pretty natural look like in the pics you posted I suggest you try Bobbi Brown.  I'm almost positive that you could go to almost any bobbi brown counter and find several suitable lip colors in that range.  I love pinkish browns, tawnies, and mauves and I think Bobbi Brown has the largest or best selection in this range.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ I bought BB Pink Beige yesterday...Love it....


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 18, 2008)

oh baby has more glitter than that. I'm thinking that lustre glass... dangit i forget the name... 'Beaux' i think??


----------

